# MMR deemed safe... Doctor stricken from Register



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article7134893.ece


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

All I can say is good decision to strike him off.  He has caused a lot of hysteria.  

A relative of mine was not vaccinated against measles in the late 1980's and had complications when they contracted  measles resulting in permanent brain damage. Because of this I had no hesitation in letting my dd have mmr jab in 2006.


----------

